# Baby back ribs



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Are they okay to feed to the girls? Sure hope so, because they're eating them right now. I sliced them up raw (ew, ew, ew) and gave each girl a rib. Keep in mind I'm in Deliverance country here, we have no raw dog food suppliers so I'm giving them human grade ribs (not from HUMANS, from cows, in case you thought that). Hopefully in the future I'll be able to get some moose and elk bones from hunters, although they usually throw those out right away and just keep the more valued pieces (hind quarters) while the rest gets ground up into hamburger because it's tough.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Our kids get them on a regular basis. Freeze any game for I think the groups say a month before feeding to kill off any bad stuff

We also feed leg quarters about once a week if possible with our budget other days the dogs get kibble.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Well no one died; I put the uneaten ones (from Aria, the Boston Terrier) back into the freezer for another day. Hunting season has started so I'll see if any of my friends have bones from their escapades in the woods.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

You may want to join a few raw feeding groups to learn more about how to safely feed game to your dogs and have a place to ask questions as they occur to you.


----------

